# Would you pick up a 4.6 rated PAX?



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I know it may have been asked before but, bare with me I going somewhere with this. 
Also what percent of PAX do you think know their own rating?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes....if they were an XL fare and within 8 minutes of my location. 
Not many.....less than 5%.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

If they are close enough, I would pick them up.

I agree with Former Yellow Driver that less than 5% know their rating. It might be less than 2%.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

This was an uberX about 5 blocks away. Since all this crap I have placed a cap of 4.7 or better otherwise I send the following text. See attached. 
The pax clearly new their rating. Who do you think was the PAX? Uber driver, taxi or ??


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> This was an uberX about 5 blocks away. Since all this crap I have placed a cap of 4.7 or better otherwise I send the following text. See attached.
> The pax clearly new their rating. Who do you think was the PAX? Uber driver, taxi or ??
> View attachment 3775


******! 4.6 is pushing it. If drivers drop below 4.6, they get deactivated


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

It could have been an Uber driver or a taxi, but I would not rule out that it was an entitled Uber passenger.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> It could have been an Uber driver or a taxi, but I would not rule out that it was an entitled Uber passenger.


If s/he would've responded, "Yeah, I know. I'm a driver..." I would've picked him/her up.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> It could have been an Uber driver or a taxi, but I would not rule out that it was an entitled Uber passenger.


My point exactly! Because he lives in an upscale condo I thought; what an ASS! 
So I fire off another text to him and I know I should not have but, it's done. And it gets even better...


----------



## vtexposfan1 (Jan 15, 2015)

I took a 3 two nights ago. Two of the nicest people I've driven. 5* for them. Pickiness doesn't pay for my Rav4.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

vtexposfan1 said:


> I took a 3 two nights ago. Two of the nicest people I've driven. 5* for them. Pickiness doesn't pay for my Rav4.


I have in the past. Not anymore, I do not need this job I have a steady source of income. This is just my beer money.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Well in any case this is how it ends. 
Now tell me, was he a uber, Lyft, cabbie or ???


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Now tell me, was he a uber, Lyft, cabbie or ???
> View attachment 3777


Was ****** an option?


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Pax was a Driver for sure being an asshole.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

I've unknowingly picked up a Pax with 2.0 rating, on a busy night a few months ago. He was drunk as a mother****er! But one thing he realized was he waited too long for a Uber to show up. When I got there, he wanted to go to a ****ing Taco bell, did not know what he was ordering. Anyhow, I dropped him at his upscale condo and some how he had sense of how long he waited for a Uber and handed me a $20 bill for picking him up. I did him a favor and gave him 4* regardless of how annoying of a mother****er he was, and that's because he tipped me.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

I picked up a 4.2 on NYE because it was a PLUS fare. He was beyond drunk and couldn't hold himself upright in the seat. We made small talk, all the while I'm observing his vitals to check for puking. We made it to his place okay. At the end of the ride he told me, "I know, I'm a sloppy drunk. Sorry."


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

be careful when you text on your uber number, uber reads those

also, no matter if it was a uber driver,they only know their driver rating,not their rider rating
they can only know that if they ask an uber driver to tell them this info each ride


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> be careful when you text on your uber number, uber reads those


Fuber *CAN* read those. I seriously doubt they have some clown sitting around reading texts all day. But they can look back on them if they have a need.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

@Bart McCoy dude read the texts I did not tell him what is rating was, he text me back telling me he knew he was a 4.6. That is why I told him to cancel and request again.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I've picked up 4 star riders. They were gems.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I've picked up 4 star riders. They were gems.


Yeah! It's a crap shoot! I have also in the past. In this case I believe I called a good shot.
Have not heard from uber yet, so I'm thinking he was a driver of some sort.
Edit: good shot


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yeah! It's a crap shoot! I have also in the past. In this case I believe I called a shot.
> Have not heard from uber yet, so I'm thinking he was a driver of some sort.


Drivers tend to be some of the biggest dicks we cart around. You'd think we'd know better.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Fuber *CAN* read those. I seriously doubt they have some clown sitting around reading texts all day. But they can look back on them if they have a need.


that what i meant
say if you curse someone out or say something the pax doesnt like and they tell Uber, um, yes, they will look back on them


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

@UberRey yeah! He thought he could drop the pin in an affluent address and sucker me in.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

@Bart McCoy he started. I was never rude or derogatory in what I said. I don't think anyway. 
But, time will tell.


----------



## vtexposfan1 (Jan 15, 2015)

I took a 4.6 Monday night and she was a drunk BC ***** who thought that "I'll give you five stars" was a bargaining chip to get me to carry five passengers.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

I just don't get how can one not accept any ride in the current state of affairs? There are not many rides on the streets and I cannot imagine how you survive by not accepting any ride. Seriously. I don't care if it's a 3 or whatever. If a rider has a 4.8 rating, it does not in any way mean he or she is not a ******. And vice versa.


----------



## mt1126 (Sep 9, 2014)

I do UberXL exclusively now. All UberX pax get 3 stars unless they tip. I only do UberX if I'm like in a residential area where I'd most likely get a pax going to the city or the beach. Any uberXL fares less than $25 get a 4. If me getting to you took longer than the length of the trip; 3 stars. $25+ fare or tip=5 stars. The one time I gave 1 star to an XL was when a pax said she would spot me a $20 bill if I can fit 7 passengers instead of the usual 6. $7.54 fare; no $20 bill. Just a "thank you."

And my minimum for XL is 4.5 while X is 4.8


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

mt1126 said:


> I do UberXL exclusively now. All UberX pax get 3 stars unless they tip. I only do UberX if I'm like in a residential area where I'd most likely get a pax going to the city or the beach. Any uberXL fares less than $25 get a 4. If me getting to you took longer than the length of the trip; 3 stars. $25+ fare or tip=5 stars. The one time I gave 1 star to an XL was when a pax said she would spot me a $20 bill if I can fit 7 passengers instead of the usual 6. $7.54 fare; no $20 bill. Just a "thank you."
> 
> And my minimum for XL is 4.5 while X is 4.8


_You should never carry more people than you have seat belts. Its never worth it. Especially for $20. Insurance will not cover you should you have an accident. _


----------



## mt1126 (Sep 9, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _You should never carry more people than you have seat belts. Its never worth it. Especially for $20. Insurance will not cover you should you have an accident. _


Yes but the exception I made was the fact that the trip was about a block because I started it when I arrived. One of them was close to walking when I said 6 pax max.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

mt1126 said:


> The one time I gave 1 star to an XL was when a pax said she would spot me a $20 bill if I can fit 7 passengers instead of the usual 6. $7.54 fare; no $20 bill. Just a "thank you."


While I'll agree with those that advise you to limit the number of passengers to the number of seat belts that you have; one piece of advice:
ANYONE that says they'll "take care of you" or "make it worth your while" or offers a specific amount of money (such as $20) ....get the money in ADVANCE.
If someone tells me that they'll "take care of me"....
I ask them "HOW are you going to take care of me"?
"You know....give you a few dollars".
"How much exactly are these FEW dollars"?
"Well you know whatever you think is fair".
"Well specifically what do YOU think is fair"?
Whatever the offer is either accept it or say "I'll pass" and cancel and drive away. Never negotiate or take a second offer.
If the offer is fair....just hold out your hand and wait for the money. If they tell you that they'll take care of you when you get to wherever. Just tell them that you prefer "to be taken care of in advance" .
Any argument at ALL.......cancel the trip and move on. Never argue over stuff like this. Never...it won't turn out well.
JMPO......based on making the same mistake(s).


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> also, no matter if it was a uber driver,they only know their driver rating,not their rider rating
> they can only know that if they ask an uber driver to tell them this info each ride


Driver App on. Rider App on your other phone. Request ride. It's not hard to find out your rider rating if you are a driver.

Not sure if it's something weird with our system here in Australia, but when I picked up another driver a while back, his rider rating was exactly the same as his driver rating - 4.92 or something it was. Every time I pick up a PAX their rating is always rounded (4.8, 4.9 etc - it never says 4.92)

Maybe it's because they used the same login details for both their rider and driver account.

I also don't think it's a good idea to tell PAX what their rating is - if a PAX does this every trip then they can make a note if a driver rated them badly and seek revenge if they get them again.

And lastly, we all get pissed off when someone rates us a 4 or 3. Some people are just ******bags that you can never keep happy. What if a PAX had just taken their 2nd trip and was rated 4* by a driver - they may now have a 4.5 rating - doesn't make them a bad PAX, just means they haven't taken many trips yet or that they got a driver with very low tolerance, impossible to know either way if they are a true 4.5* with two trips under their belt.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

mt1126 said:


> I do UberXL exclusively now.


 Don't get offended, please, but I find it hard to believe. Uber is very clear about they expect you to accept as many rides as possible. So unless you get XL pings at least 7-8 times out of 10, your acceptance rate will become awful, and as a result, it will be noted by Uber.


----------



## mt1126 (Sep 9, 2014)

biozon said:


> Don't get offended, please, but I find it hard to believe. Uber is very clear about they expect you to accept as many rides as possible. So unless you get XL pings at least 7-8 times out of 10, your acceptance rate will become awful, and as a result, it will be noted by Uber.


I can choose to get xl only requests or choose to get both x & xl under vehicle selection.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Started a similar policy. Will try to do only xl (especially during surges) and then if I feel it's busy I'll do an x to try to get to another area to go back to xl. Got some good xl surges yesterday worth over 40 each. If I do see an x surge, I'll do those too.
Normally the xl trips are longer than the x trips so I can make the same money or more with less time and expenses (gas, wear/tear,ect...)


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

mt1126 said:


> I can choose to get xl only requests or choose to get both x & xl under vehicle selection.


 Wow! I wish I had that choice!


----------



## mt1126 (Sep 9, 2014)

biozon said:


> Wow! I wish I had that choice!


A simple email should do it. In my case, I got that option when I updated my registration info. Not complaining one bit.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

*mt1126*
Thanks, I might try that on Thursdays/Fridays.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

with the guarantees requiring a 90% acceptance rate it's nearly impossible to refuse rides to people less than 4.6.. and in my experience, pax with low ratings are are a burden and awful.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberOne said:


> with the guarantees requiring a 90% acceptance rate it's nearly impossible to refuse rides to people less than 4.6.. and in my experience, pax with low ratings are are a burden and awful.


Why worry about the requirements for a guarantee that Fuber more than likely won't pay?


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

@Former Yellow Driver because fares are dirt cheap now and I can't even make my net 20-25/hr anymore.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberOne said:


> @Former Yellow Driver because fares are dirt cheap now and I can't even make my net 20-25/hr anymore.


So you are HOPING Fuber will honor their "Guarantee"?


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I never looked at the rider ratings, unless I was waiting on them to get out of their house


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

*FLASH UPDATE" Just got a call from Operations. Not _Deactivating_ me. 
Had a good conversation. I Was asked to at least say "*Please*, Cancel and request again".
He sounded young and very nervous.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

biozon said:


> I just don't get how can one not accept any ride in the current state of affairs? There are not many rides on the streets and I cannot imagine how you survive by not accepting any ride. Seriously. I don't care if it's a 3 or whatever. If a rider has a 4.8 rating, it does not in any way mean he or she is not a ******. And vice versa.


This is how I have to figure things in my area, but you know what? ...drivers\riders that rate low don't get matched up again. That means if discriminating drivers give riders low ratings because they are d'bags, ...guess who's getting those pings next time? You take those riders, your score suffers then d'bag riders begin to cancel on you on account of your rating. When you take all pings like uber says, you don't get rewarded, you get penalized with less fares, crappy fares and crappy ratings. It's a downward spiral, regardless of the service you offer.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

vtexposfan1 said:


> I took a 3 two nights ago. Two of the nicest people I've driven. 5* for them. Pickiness doesn't pay for my Rav4.


I took someone that was exactly a 2 so I figured it was their first time and that is the rating they got right off the bat. This was a daytime pick up so figured it couldn't be too bad. Guy was from China or Japan so maybe it was communication issue. He didn't put in the address and had trouble telling me where to go. I bumped up his rating to a probable 2.5 as I gave him a 3. For someone to get below a 5 takes some work. I still am glad I picked him up as he wasn't an asshole.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Had a daytime ping on way to airport. Had to do a slight turnaround and had thought twice about taking it, but was close enough. When I had to stop at a light, I checked their rating. She had a 3.4. Since I had committed and was close, didn't want to be mean and there wasn't anyone else close in the area.
Picked up a very pleasant lady and in the midst of conversation, asked if she was familiar with pax ratings. She claimed she wasn't and I asked her if she might have been in a situation that might have caused a lower rating. She then commented that she had just been in L.A. and one of the drivers she had tried to talk into helping him as she was involved with a talent agency and he was an 'aspiring' actor. She tried to politely explain that she didn't do any recruiting of new talent and he turned on her. Guess he slammed her.
I found her to be a very nice person and had no issue with her.
Guess you never know.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

If Uber really wanted to help us they could display the number of trips next to the rating.
So a *3.4star/2 trips* is a newbie with one bad rating
But a *3.4 star/400 trips* means run for your life.


----------



## vtexposfan1 (Jan 15, 2015)

A 3.4 after two trips on a 1-5 scale is mathematically impossible.


----------



## CardinalFanSPI (Feb 16, 2015)

I picked up a 4.6 yesterday and didn't have a problem with her. She seemed a little high-strung, so I didn't go out of my way to engage her in anything more than a casual conversation (How are you? Where are we headed to [as I'm checking the app for her entered destination]? Do you want me to turn up the heat [it was 11F yesterday here]?). She volunteered to me that she was from Chicago, but was a frequent visitor to my city and uses Uber almost exclusively in both cities.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ElectroFuzz said:


> If Uber really wanted to help us they could display the number of trips next to the rating.
> So a *3.4star/2 trips* is a newbie with one bad rating
> But a *3.4 star/400 trips* means run for your life.


ah, I like the way you think:
easy improvement to the way ratings are displayed...


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Had a 3.0 request yesterday & 20 min away. Needless to say no way and I have a feeling other drivers did the same that's why it was so far.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> I know it may have been asked before but, bare with me I going somewhere with this.
> Also what percent of PAX do you think know their own rating?


....yes, if I were lucky enough to get a ping (and it was before dark).


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Had a 3.0 request yesterday & 20 min away. Needless to say no way and I have a feeling other drivers did the same that's why it was so far.


To me that is most likely a pax with one ride and got a shitty 3.0. If it was an odd number say 3.3 then I would probably run for cover. I picked up a 3.7 as it was early in the week when I was doing guarantees and needed to build up my acceptance percentages. He ends up being a great guy in the service industry and said he almost always tipped his few rides he had before mine. He said he has never used it drunk as I asked him about how he had such a low rating. Was over $6 so not a min fare and he did tip me about 40% of the fare. I helped him out with a 5 star and hopefully got him above 4 average. Glad I didn't judge this one. If it was after midnight? I might have skipped it.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

OCBob Yeah! He played you! He got what he wanted and most likely gave you a 1
Paxs are NOT to be trusted.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> OCBob Yeah! He played you! He got what he wanted and most likely gave you a 1
> Paxs are NOT to be trusted.


Well, he paid to play me and I can be bought with a tip. Call it what you want but I made 40% over the fare and that did not go to the government or even worse, Uber. I don't rate pax on future or past rides. I gave him a 5 star based on his behavior with me. He was getting a 5 star with or without the tip since it was over $6 FARE.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I love the low rated riders most take over 5 minutes to come out and I get my $5 cancel fee, had one today. I also picked up a 3* she told me it was her 3rd time in an uber and she was very pleasant, not a minimum ride and held a convo the only bad thing was no tip but it was a surge fare.


----------



## mt1126 (Sep 9, 2014)

Had a 4* yesterday on a $14 ride give me a crisp $10 bill. Yes; show us the amount of trips a pax has taken.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

I picked up a 3.7 - really nice young girl. No problems. I asked if she knew her rating and she said no. I told her and she was shocked and couldn't think of any reason why. We had a nice conversation and she gave me a 5* and I gave her a 5*. Oh yeah and guys, if you are over 30 and think you can flirt with a college girl please don't. I know you all think you're hot but I get complaints from pretty young college coeds that the last Uber driver creeped them out and they say he must have been at least 30!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

crazyb said:


> I picked up a 3.7 - really nice young girl. No problems. I asked if she knew her rating and she said no. I told her and she was shocked and couldn't think of any reason why. We had a nice conversation and she gave me a 5* and I gave her a 5*.


It just shows you how flawed the rating system really is.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I doubt there is a big percentage of drivers giving out 1 stars based on no tip. Look at the topic of ratings and most drivers will give a 3 or 4 on no tip and I am sure if it is surging nicely or it is a good fare, the rider is getting a 4 to 5 star. There are some that are abusing the system and they might be flagged by UBusER. If a PAX thinks the tip is included on a $4 fare after driving 8 minutes to them then they have the problem of being oblivious to the no tip fact and their 3 or 4 star rating is well earned. 1 star? That is saved for complete assholes.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't usually give out a low rating because of a no tip. Pax think its included and until Uber put a tip button I don't think its fair. However when they ask me if tip is included I say "no its just not expected but appreciated" if they don't tip after that then I low rate them.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I do not believe in the rating system at all.
Unfortunately, human being tend to rate by mood and not by professionalism.
How many drivers have done a great job on witch they've got rated 1*? And vice versa.
Peoples are moody.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> To keep to the topic of the thread: from your other posts i know you're advocating giving 3* and 4* ratings liberally (for pax being 3 min late, using your power outlet, etc, and not tipping). For sake of the argument, let's look at someone who started with their virgin 5 and then ran into four OcBobs who handed out 4* on the next four occasions. That rider is now a 4.2 star average, which I once considered a risk. You can't say that anymore today, unfortunately.
> 
> I still rate my riders all 5* by default and reserve a 3* for trouble cases. 3* because I know how much a 3* can hurt my wkly average, so I consider that punishment enough in Uber's fairy tale 5* perfect world.


Wait a minute here, my time is money so if a pax wants to order an Uber ride and then not respond or be at my car within 3 minutes is on them! They deserve it. I have given over 1300 rides and I have given a 3 or less to probably 15-20 people or 1-2% of my rides. Don't make it sound like I am giving shit ratings left and right. Of those fares, maybe a couple have got the 3 because they decided to do 2 or 3 of what you mentioned. On a min fare, I doubt they are going to ask for my charger when they are out of my car in 3 minutes. I know exactly where some of the few 3 stars came from and they are normally young 20s males blasting my radio to go a mile down the road and no tip. That is a 3 star in many drivers books that are on this site. Rider doesn't want a 4.2? Best thing is to be at my car quickly and put in their destination. My 4 star, which is given probably 20% of my ratings, is well earned for their cheapness or their attitude that my time isn't worth a damn. Too many drivers out there give out 5 stars like it is candy. I am way too far into this game to be doing that shit. You can but someday you will realize you are being used and abused by Uber and/or the PAX. Be it mentally, physically or in your pocket book, some are better than others like a cheapo vs a drunk asshole.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

crazyb said:


> I don't usually give out a low rating because of a no tip. Pax think its included and until Uber put a tip button I don't think its fair. However when they ask me if tip is included I say "no its just not expected but appreciated" if they don't tip after that then I low rate them.


Fair enough but ask yourself this, "if I was a rider and my fare came to $4, where is the tip after Uber takes out their cut?" If a rider cannot figure that out after you went 4 miles to take them 2 miles then it is on them for not using basic math and courtesy. If Uber did give us 15%, are they really happy they just paid $4 which a tip was $.60? Screw them and their bad logic of "Uber includes the tip!" If these riders would use their brain then they could figure out it is impossible or too cheap as they save 3 times the amount from a cab.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

If I make a rider wait because I am either in a store or need to shut down my house (computer, lights, etc) then I let them know as being courtesy and also will give them a few minutes extra as I needed it from them. The problem is they don't let you know and just have you wait for them. It is rude and they should be rated for it. If it takes them so long to fetch shoes, get items, etc after they had at least 5 minutes to do so is all on them. How many apologize for making you wait 4 minutes? Very few. They think it is ok because Uber says so. Their own values have been shown the door because Uber has now put into the minds of their riders that it is ok to be 5 minutes late and tipping is no longer the way of America.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> So it's Uber's fault? Then why punish the riders?


I don't need Uber to tell me how to treat people. Those that follow Uber logic are either that way before Uber or think that because a corporation says it is ok to be rude to our "employees" then they will change their behavior. Follow me around for a day and you will hear me saying "Thank you, please, have a great day" and such to cash register people, hostess, wait staff and even my riders. If I am on my phone in a check out line, I will always make sure to make a nice comment to the check out person so they know that while I wasn't 100% in tune to our transaction, I appreciate them serving me with a "Thank you and have a great day!"


----------



## Runon MD1 (Apr 9, 2015)

UberRey said:


> I've picked up 4 star riders. They were gems.


Thank you!

I always am polite, saying at the beginning of the ride, "Thank you for picking me up."

I am well-dressed, shower and shave daily, engage in conversation if the driver initiates it, do not drink or do drugs, and say, " Thank you for a great trip and for the conversation."

So my driver today said to me, "You're welcome...you're clearly a "5," so I don't know why you have a 3.8 rating."

Now you don't have to believe me...it matters less than little to me.

My only point is that numbers don't necessarily tell all, and while a 1.5 isn't likely to be a prize, not all 3.8s are nightmares, and you're worried about a 4.6?

Of course you have every right to do as you wish.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

This goes to show how the average citizen thinks. 4.6 out of 5.0 IS a "good" rating in every other part of the universe. I would take a 4.6. I've gone as low as 4.3, and occasionally I ask them if they know about their rating, and why they think its so low. I've had some REALLY nice pax with low ratings that had nothing to do with them, but the difficulty of the location where they need to be picked up. The only time I've cancelled due to a low rating was a 4.0.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been a driver and a rider for around 8 months.

Last week, I pinged myself to see what my rider rating was: 5! I went back and counted rides, how can I possibly have a 5.0 rider rating after 180-ish rides? (Confession: I am usually sober, nice, waiting at the curb, not chatty, etc as a rider, but have had 1-2 drunk "how in the hell did I get home last night?" rides out of the 180-ish.)

I asked my last driver to rate me a 4 to start bringing my average down... they were like 'whaaaaat?' hehehe

Apparently, either I am as nice or nicer when drunk, or all my drivers have been pushovers!

g


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Well what?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Had a 3* today was a $30 fare that took less than 20 minutes and he was a really nice guy, I don't understand how some of the drivers rate.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I picked up a sub 4* pax yesterday; but since it was from really nice neighborhood, I rolled the dice and took the trip. Pax had a 3.8 ... since it was a tall office building, I clicked arrive as I started up the driveway to give him time to come out of the building. Lots of people coming out of the building, but not this guy. So I texted him to tell him I was out front ... he said "cool, I'm on my way down" ... 5 mins later ... still no show. Called him ... to which he said "just gotta grab my suitcase" ... so I thought easily a $60 trip to the airport from here ... so I waited 5 more mins. Finally, he shows up ... "airport?" "not today ... staying with a friend in town" ... well, luckily it was rush hour and the trip was still $27. But now I know why this guy had a 3.8 ... he could care less about the driver on the other side of the ping. And probably didn't care what his was either ...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I would normally not pick up a 4.6 rating pax. But I will drop him he might become a 4.6. I just kicked one such a hole down in the rankings.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I picked up a sub 4* pax yesterday; but since it was from really nice neighborhood, I rolled the dice and took the trip. Pax had a 3.8 ... since it was a tall office building, I clicked arrive as I started up the driveway to give him time to come out of the building. Lots of people coming out of the building, but not this guy. yada yada yada ...


So did you end up lowering his rating after that one?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

4.6 is fine i always pick up , and i never give a low rating because of none tip , i would have to low rate 95 percent of riders lol. but if i pick up a 4.6 and they are rude and fusyy about directions and have an attitude i will rate them lower. my issue was even when i rate low its 3-4 bbut now i think i will give 1's out for those deserving especially if thier rating is artificially high.


----------



## UberLansingMI (Mar 29, 2015)

I had a 4.6 last night that was a no show. 1 minute after I cancelled the request came through again...I let that one go.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Got a ping from a 3.5 yesterday and accepted, figured he wouldn't show up and I would get my cancel fee.

He called just as I was about to cancel so decided to give him til the end of the song playing which was 2:30 as he told me he was walking out when we talked. It doesn't take that long to walk out so I cancelled.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

limepro said:


> Got a ping from a 3.5 yesterday and accepted, figured he wouldn't show up and I would get my cancel fee.
> 
> He called just as I was about to cancel so decided to give him til the end of the song playing which was 2:30 as he told me he was walking out when we talked. It doesn't take that long to walk out so I cancelled.


haha, smh some people are not meant to use uber. if you are not ready then wait before requesting it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> haha, smh some people are not meant to use uber. if you are not ready then wait before requesting it.


When I take a ride I make sure I am ready to go when they get close. I have only taken 4 rides but when it shows they are close I head outside, I'm not finishing my pizza or not have paid for my meal yet, I don't keep them waiting and try to make it easy on the driver to pick up. It isn't hard but I'm not a self entitled prick.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Fuber *CAN* read those. I seriously doubt they have some clown sitting around reading texts all day. But they can look back on them if they have a need.


yea, like when someone complains


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

if drivers are taking stars for no tipping and another for something small then we have to pick up 4.6 and lower PAX. I dont agree with this as how will i know who is a truly bad PAX if drivers are bringing almost all PAX down ratings.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I give 5s unless the pax is bad. I pick up anyone as well but cancel if they don't come in 5 minutes as that is a bad sign.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

After finding that Rating system is bulshit I am picking up 3.5 and even below. 

no issues so far


----------

